# ne xperience with these bulbs?



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

SUPER ACTINIC 03 VHO 
100% BLUE SPECTRUM. 180 DEGREE INTERNAL REFLECTOR ALLOWS 40% MORE LIGHT OUTPUT. GREAT FOR REEF APPLICATIONS AND CORAL ENHANCEMENT. THIS IS THE BLUE LIGHT YOU SEE IN AQUARIUM LIGHTS.
BULB SHIPPING INFO


48" - 110w
22.50
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i was wondering about the quality of these bulbs. i was going to order two 48" 110w bulbs for my 75 g freshwater tank. this is just shy of 3wpg. i figure that would be enough light for most applications but would like some feedback from ppl who would know.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

My choice would be one 2x96W PC kit from AHS at:
http://ahsupply.com/index.html
I'd get the 6700K bulbs.

Steve


----------

